# What binoculars now?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I bought a pack able scope. What binoculars would you go with $250 or under?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Vortex Diamondbacks 10x42 - $229


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Nikon. You wanting compacts? or fullsize? My only advise would be to get the absolute best you can afford. Go to the store and spend time trying out several pair. See what you like best and go with that.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I wouldn't


See that! Muleskinner is just bitter because I made fun of his Subaru. And he wouldn't because he spent all his money getting it fixed when it broke down at Whole Foods.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I personally believe that you would of been better off with a $500.00 pair of binoculars than a lower priced spotting scope and cheap binoculars. Cabelas has their standard Euro's on sale right now and you could of bought them with what you spent on your spotter and soon to be lower end binoculars. 

You are going to quickly find out that quality optics are not cheap and after looking through them for half a day you will see what I mean. 

For better than average for your price range check out the Vortex line.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> See that! Muleskinner is just bitter because I made fun of his Subaru. And he wouldn't because he spent all his money getting it fixed when it broke down at Whole Foods.


GaryFish, you seam to be old enough to remember the old and I mean old 1949-1970 Volkswagon Beatle. Remember how everyone knocked them down and said that they were nothing but junk. Well, I remember that at the end of every 4 wheel drive road there was a Volkswagon Beatle sitting there ahead of the Jeeps and 4 wheel drive trucks.

Now look at the Subaru's.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> See that! Muleskinner is just bitter because I made fun of his Subaru. And he wouldn't because he spent all his money getting it fixed when it broke down at Whole Foods.


I have owned Toyotas before. My personal drive is a Chevy. Wife drives a Jeep. Our company drives a combination of Chevys and Fords. Never been to Whole Foods but I do have a garden with few Japanese Cucumbers. I would guess that at some point in time the seeds of the tomatoes came from Europe.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> I personally believe that you would of been better off with a $500.00 pair of binoculars than a lower priced spotting scope and cheap binoculars. Cabelas has their standard Euro's on sale right now and you could of bought them with what you spent on your spotter and soon to be lower end binoculars.
> 
> You are going to quickly find out that quality optics are not cheap and after looking through them for half a day you will see what I mean.
> 
> For better than average for your price range check out the Vortex line.


If you need to skimp on optics. I would sooner borrow some and save up. My life was riddled with cheap glass. Several pairs of junk. One good set will last you a lifetime and you will never have a need to replace them. Your eyesight will fail first.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Do not go lower end Vortex... unless you have money for shipping to fulfill warranty work. 
Here is a different $250.00 option. Budget optics are worth it if it means you get out hunting more. There is no point in having $1200.00 swaro optics if you don't have a tag in your pocket or if you can't afford to get away from work...

http://www.blackovis.com/nikon-monarch-3-10x42-binocular


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Go to the store and try them out. I have never had the budget for the $1200 or the $500 pair. I tried several and bought the Vortex Diamondbacks. They have an unconidtional lifetime warranty. They are are a great value. I know Gallenson's in SLC had a great buy on them a month ago and they were going to keep them at that price until they sold out. I think they were about $180 and everywhere else was $229.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

If you can go up in price by a little bit, you can find Zen-Ray ED3 10x43 for $340 at Cameraland out of box specials, they're $440 new, and many people say they compare to $800+ binoculars. I have a pair and am very impressed with them.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Als in logan has the 10x42 vortex diamondbacks for 179.00


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Id get some Tascos 1 eye......the quality of the glass and the price make them hard to beat. Then I would spend the 229.00 you have left over on booze and extra shells.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I bought some Leupold BX-2 Acadias and have not regretted a cent spent on them. Cabelas has them for $239, but search around online and you can probably find them on sale somewhere in the ~$200 range.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Bushnell Legend Ultra HD 10x25 (you did say compact)
$180 at OpticsPlanet.com 

or

a Bushnell Legend 10x42 monocular for about the same price


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

utskidad said:


> Bushnell Legend Ultra HD 10x25 (you did say compact)
> $180 at OpticsPlanet.com
> 
> or
> ...


this vortex monocular has been working for me. nice warranty too for just over $100.

http://www.opticsplanet.com/vortex-...nsA_Q&[email protected]:20130831152111:s


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Id get some Tascos 1 eye......the quality of the glass and the price make them hard to beat. Then I would spend the 229.00 you have left over on booze and extra shells.


Being that he only has one eye, he should be able to go with a monocular to cut the price in half.
But seriously, I finally became a believer once I got sick of the clarity with my Monarchs and got the Euros and now fully appreciate it. As someone else said it is a lifetime investment, if you cant get them this year, just keep saving for Christmas and birthdays and anniversary presents, etc. and get something that fits and you really like, but $300 just does not cut it.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I highly recommend the Nikon Trailblazers 10x50


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I've narrowed it to Bushnell Legend HD's and Vortex Diamondbacks. Which should I get?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have the diamondbacks and I think they are a good value for what you pay for. I haven't looked through those bushnells, but HD glass is cool.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I also have the diamondbacks and I agree they are worth the money. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## Speeddmn (Aug 12, 2013)

I have the diamondbacks, love em! compared to nikon pro staff 5's for 100$ more i was sold on the vortex diamondbacks.


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Rspeters said:


> If you can go up in price by a little bit, you can find Zen-Ray ED3 10x43 for $340 at Cameraland out of box specials, they're $440 new, and many people say they compare to $800+ binoculars. I have a pair and am very impressed with them.


^^^^ This.

The ED3's are as good if not a little better than the vortex talons and come with the same no fault warranty. if you are patient and look around i have seen them go as low as $300.

out of the two optics you narrowed it to if you cannot wait a second longer or slightly bump in price, the vortex diamondbacks will have to do. Bushnell's warranty is hit or miss on their lower end optics....vortex will take care of you and quickly if ever necessary. the diamondbacks are ok but are a low end optic, however for the few extra bucks if you plan to have them for a bit....the warranty is worth the money over other lower end optics.

just my two cents, but the ED3 if you can hold out and get a deal is significantly better than the diamondbacks


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Get the diamond back 10x50's. Their way better than the 10x42's. The objective helps that much more in low lighting. Seriously, get them! Buy em off Amazon. No tax!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Of your choices, I've only looked through the diamondbacks but know they are a good optic. And vortex is one of the best companies to work with. The 50mm objective will help in low light too, but does add weight. I don't think you could go wrong with either though.


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

10x50s are big and bulky so I wouldn't consider them unless you don't mind the size/weight or it fits your hunting style.....or maybe if they will see most of their use from the truck. Personal preference but 10x42s are popular for a reason


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I would highly recommend the Brunton Eterna's in 11x45. They will run around $450 but they have their U-PROOF warranty that's is essentially if you can break them they will give you an over the counter replacement no questions asked. All Japanese glass not that cheap China crap Vortex uses. If you want to trade them in for a higher end model they will give you full retail value for your old Brunton bino to upgrade down the road! I have a pair of these are they are awesome!


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Perhaps you've already made your purchase, but here's another option to think about. I have the Redfield Rebel 10X42's, and they are excellent. I've compared them to the Diamondbacks, Monarchs, and many other $600 or less binoculars and have found them to be equal to or superior to all of them. Redfield was purchased by Leupold, and it is noticeable in the quality of these binoculars. Lifetime warranty and only $149. You can read hundreds of excellent reviews online. Here's one source

http://www.opticsplanet.com/redfield-rebel-10x42mm-binocular.html

Good luck!


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

While I previously owned red field rebels and was happy for a budget optic, to say they are as good $600 optics is unfortunately crazy talk. Maybe in the store or outside during mid day they appear to be close to your eyes. If you take your rebels and a $600 optic in low light condition and compare them back and forth, I can promise many more minutes of viewing in the expensive optic and clarity.....there is no comparison. 

Back to the topic I believe the rebels compare to diamondbacks but if you plan on using them for years....I would pay the extra for the vortex warranty not so much for the glass quality.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Go Vortex, good for the money and you can't beat their warranty. If you can get them for $180 I would jump on it.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.allbinos.com/

Take a look here for some reviews and rankings.


----------



## Berretta40 (Aug 24, 2013)

Been quite happy with my Leupold Cascade 10x42. Little to no eye fatigue, while glassing; and their clarity is very good IMO. Cabela's has them on for $279, and i'm sure their pricing is not hard to beat elsewhere.

My brother just dropped & broke his 6 year old set. Sent them back to leupold, and they sent him a new pair no charge. Didn't know Leupold had a limited LT warranty on their product, but they do.


----------

